# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Türk Adının Anlamı

## serife

Eklenti 216
Türk Milleti’nin tarihi insanlık tarihi kadar eskidir. “Türk” sözü tarihin en eski çağlarından beri kullanılıyordu ve belirli bir kavmin yada kavimler birliğinin adı olarak mevcuttu.


Türkler’in köklü ve çok zengin bir tarihe ve kültüre sahip olması nedeniyle birçok bilim adamı “Türk” adının nereden geldiği hakkında araştırmalar yapmış, bu araştırmalar neticeside Türk adı ilk defa Mü. XIV. yy’da “Tik” vveya “Tikler” adıyla geçmeye başlamıştır.

Diğer bir görüşe göre ise Türk adı Mü. XIV. yy’dan öncede varolduğudur. Zira Türk ırkının tarihi insanlığın tarihi kadar eskidir. Bu gerçeği kavmi ve milli mitolojilerde ve tarihi oluşumlarda izaheden eski kayıtlarda görmek mümkün olmaktadır.


Türk ırkının çok eski olması nedeniyle Türk adının nerden geldiği hakkında birçok iddia ve görüşler ileriye sürmüşlerdir. Buna göre,

-Heredotos’un doğıu kavimleri arasında zikrettiği TARGİTAB‘lar.

-İskit topraklarında doğdukları söylenen TYRKAE‘ler

-Tevratta adı geçen Togarma‘lar.

-Eski Hint kaynaklarında tesadüf edilen TURUKHA‘lar veya THRAK‘lar

-Esiki ün Asya çivili metinleride görülen TURUKKU‘lar.

-üin Kaynaklarında Mü. I.yy’da rol oynadıkları belirtilen TİK veya Dİ‘ler
Bizzat “Türk” adını taşıyan Türk kavimleri olarak gösterilmektedir.


İslam kaynaklarında yer alan İran menşeli “Zend – Avesta” rivayetleri ile İsrail menşeli “Tevrat” rivatetleride Nuh Peygamber’in torunu olan Yafes’in oğlu “Türk” ile İran rivayetlerideki Feridun’un oğlu “Türac” veya “Tur”un soyu Türk adını taşıyan ilk kavim olarak gösterilmek istenmiştir.


“Avesta”da yer alan “Ebül Beşer”den (1) ,Cemil ve oğu Ferdiun’dan bahsedilmektedir. “Ferdidun ülkesi Salm, Irak ve Turak (Türk) ismindeki üç oğlu arasında pay etmiştir. Salma!a bugünkü İran ve havalisi, Irak’a bugünkü Irak ve havalisi ,Turak’a ise Orta Asya ve üin havvalisi düşmüştür. Feridun ölünce Irak, Salm’a saldırarak İran ve havalisini almış,dahasonra Turak’a saldırmıştır.


Irak, Turak’ı yenememiş, savaş bunların torunlarına uzanan dek senelerce sürmüştür. Sonunda Turak’ın torunu “Afrasyap”(2) Irak torunun “Muncihir”i mağlup ederek Ceyhun nehri sınır kabul edilen bir anlaşma yapmıştır. Bu tarihten sonra ceyhun nehri doğusunda “TURAN”, batısına da “İRAN” denmiştir.

Tevrat rivayetleride ise Nuh tufanından sonra Nuh peygamber dünyayı üç oğlu arasında pay etmiş.Yafes’e Orta Asya ve üin ülkeleri düşmüş,Yafes ölürken tahtını sekiz oğullarından biri olan “TüRK” e bırakmıştır.
Görülmektedirki Hz. Adem devrina yakın zamanlarda Turak(Türk)‘den İran-Turan savaşlarından ve Alp Er Tunga gibi büyük bir Türk Başbuğunndan ve Saka İmparatorluğu Kağa’nından bahsedilmektedir.

Yukarıda mitoloji ve tarihi kayıtlar içerisinde yer alan “Türk” kelimelerinden ,Türk adının ne kadar eski olduğu ortaya çıkmaktadır.

Mü XIV. yy’da yer alna “Tik”ler ile dünyada mevcut olan medeniyetlerin en eskisi olan Mü. VII. yy. da Orta Asya’da kurulan “Anav” medeniyeti de Türkler tarafından kurulmuştu. O halde Türkler Mü. XIV. yy’da Tik’ler , Mü. VII. yy’da Anavlar ,Mü IV yy’da Sakalar ile tarih kayıtlarında yer almaktadır.
Türk kelimesinin yazılı olarak kullanılması ilk defa Mü 1328 yılında üin tarihide “Tu-Kiu” şeklinde görülmektedir.

Mü. I yy’da Roma’lı yazarlardan biri olan Pompeius Meala’nın Azak Denizi kuzeyinde yaşayan halktan “Turcae” olarak bahsetmesi ile ilk defa yazılı olarak karşılaşıyoruz.


Türk adının tarih sahnesine çıkışı MS VI yy’da kurulan Kök-Türk Devleti ile olmuştur. Orhun kitablerinde yer alan “Türk” adı daha çok “Türük” şeklide gösterilmektedir. Bundan dolayı Türk kelimesini Türk Devleti’nin ilk defa resmi olarak kullanılan siyasi teşekkülün Kök-Türk imparatorluğu olduğu bilinmektedir. Kök-Türkler’in ilk dönemlerinde Türk sözü bir devlet adı olarak kullanılmışken,sonrada Türk milletini ifade etmek için kullanılmaya başlanmıştır.


MS. 585 yılında üin İmparatoru’nun KüK-TüRK Kağanı İşbara’ya yazdığı mektupta “Büyük Türk Kağanı” diye hitap etmesi, İşbara Kağan’ın ise üin İmparatoruna verdiği cevabi mektupta “Türk Devleti’nin Tanrı tarafından kuruluşundan bu yana 50 yıl geçti” hitapları Türk adını resmileştirmiştir.
Kök-Türk yazıtlarında Türk sözü daha çok “Türk Budun” şeklide geçmektedir. Türk Budun’un ise Türk Milleti olduğu bilinmektedir.

Dolayısıyla türk adı bu dönemlerde bir topluluğun veya kavmin isminden ziyade ,siyasi bir mensubiyeti belirleyen bir kelime olarak görülmektedir. Yani Türk soyuna mensup olan bütün boyları ve toplulukları ifade etmek üzere milli bir isim haline gelmiştir.

----------

